# Dubai in the World Forums - discuss



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

I know that we decided not to open a construction update thread for each and every tower in Dubai in the world forums... but dont you think that the 300m+ towers deserve to have their construction threads in the world forums when we have stupid 37 storey "tower" threads there? The tallest block... the Burj Dubai Hotel.... there are quite a few and we do get updates from our forumers regularly.. so why not?


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I think we shoud make own threads for the Almas Tower, Abbco Rotana and the Burj Dubai Lake Tower.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

I opened threads for almas and rose rotana.. .someone else wanna open one for burj dubai lake hotel?


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Give me 10 minutes


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

thanks Tom


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

There is a thread now for The Index as well


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

How about Princess Tower, 23 Marina, Infinity Tower, The Torch and Ocean Heights? All supertalls in my opinion and very worthy of their own threads


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ Absolutely agree. Let's get some of Dubai's finest on the World Forums. The "mediocre 37-storey commie-block" brigade won't know what hit 'em! Time to get Dubai on the map.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

How about we put only towers with a rising core in the world forum?


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

23marina, bd lake hotel, index, almas, rose rotana... that's already enough guys! 

I agree with tom , it's way too early for some of those towers


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

ok ill stop... although im really tempted to add the infinity as well


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

im gonna start a thread for each individual jbr tower.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Info on the Dubai portal needs updating.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

:hahaha: that would be so funny. what about abdul al attar tower, it is UC now as well but we don't have proper renders.

every 300+ would be worth a thread, but the americans will go crazy on that.

btw we already had threads for almas for example.


----------



## BabeMagnet2000 (Nov 18, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> :hahaha: that would be so funny. what about abdul al attar tower, it is UC now as well but we don't have proper renders.
> 
> every 300+ would be worth a thread, but the americans will go crazy on that.


Watch it Flo, Philadelphia is getting its new tallest, a 297-m monster. Let us have our moment!! :banana:


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

I say bombard the world forums into submission with every Dubai tower over 100m either u/c or approved.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

how about a thread for the sports city towers and international city towers ..lol


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

YES YES YES !!! [ANT: ANT:] EVERYTHING...THROW IT ALL IN, MIX IT UP...i want first 150 threads on the world forums to be Dubai. Let's see if we can crash the servers tonight.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

lol we could really open at least 100 threads with quite interesting Dubai Towers.
such as Damas tower, or Nuami etc.. 100 is easily possible.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

BabeMagnet2000 said:


> Watch it Flo, Philadelphia is getting its new tallest, a 297-m monster. Let us have our moment!! :banana:



Well my freind it has nothing to do with how tall it is every girl will tell that what matters is the width not the size 


You are an IT guy if i am not wrong, are you? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks like *tiger* is trying to compete with us with Chongqing... 3 new threads just now!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

let's start new ones :dance:


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

What do you guys think about threads for the following... say yes or no

1. Mag 218
2. Infinity Tower
3. Princess Tower
4. The Torch
5. Park Place (because of its magnifiicient architecture)


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

The tiger and the falcon...

a battle to death....

who will prevail?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

1. Mag 218 NO
2. Infinity Tower YES [but is it U/C] isnt their already one?
3. Princess Tower YES 
4. The Torch Not since that redesign uke:
5. Park Place YES Definatly!


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

The world forums are so full of people who absolutely have no idea what Dubai will unleash on the world in 3-4 years time...I think its time they all got a wake-up call.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ very constructive. :lol:

i would say mag, no, princess, if it is UC (visibly), infinity, there is one, dig it up, the torch, there is one.

park place.. maybe... ?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

will one of u guys be kind enough to open a thread for park place... flo i think the torch thread must be in the news and development section and not in the construction update section... where is the construction update thread for the torch?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

btw there is no construction update thread for the torch flo


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ u r right it is in news and developments. just like infinity.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

yea... well we've been discussing whether we shud open CONSTRUCTION UPDATES threads or not.. not discussion threads :doh: :sleepy:


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

I just revived the JBR thread 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=8140531#post8140531

Now there are EIGHT active dubai threads on the first page... all worthy of their own threads...


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Well done Krazy. We couldn't have done it without you. May you bask in the contented glory of self-satisfaction and fulfilment.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

there are 9 now.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Naz UK said:


> Well done Krazy. We couldn't have done it without you. May you bask in the contented glory of self-satisfaction and fulfilment.


 :tyty:


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

anyone care to open a thread now for the last one.. infinity tower?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

not really UC is it.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

is it? it is isnt it? or is it?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

well rig and crane on the site , ready for a start.. but not more UC than princess.


----------

